# Speicherzugriffsfehler bei apt/fedora3



## tim&struppi (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
habe mir kürzlich fedora core 3 auf mein System installiert. Anschließend wollte ich mit u2date das System auf vordermann bringen. Irgentwann hängte sich mein Computer auf und nichts ging mehr. Erst ein Neustart brachte mein System zum laufen.
Anschließend installierte ich mir apt-0.5.15cnc6-3.1.fc3.i386. Nun meldet mir apt jetzt jedesmal einen Speicherzugriffsfehler bei apt-get upgrade. Woran kann das liegen ?
Habe ich für meinen betagten Rechner zu viele Pakete ( alles installiert ) .
Keine Ahnung, was ich da machen könnte.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Holger_S (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke es liegt an folgendem, schau mal in der /etc/apt/sources.list nach deinen Mirrorn, denke das du da nich tein Redhat Mirror drin hast Falls doch poste mla den Inhalt deiner Soures.list


----------



## Fabian (20. Dezember 2004)

Installier halt gleich Debian


----------



## Holger_S (20. Dezember 2004)

Würde ich a uch sagen, für mich mach tes auch wenig Sinn auf einer RPM basierenden Distribution ein apt zu isntallieren! Das ist ja quasi doppelt gemoppelt, zu erklärung:

 RPM = RedHat Package management
 apt = a package tool

 erklärt sich von selbst denke ich


----------



## tim&struppi (21. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem löste sich aber komischerweise in Luft auf. Der Rechner ist zwar schon etwas betagter, hat aber 156MB Speicher. Unter Xfce oder Konsole funktionierte apt ohne Probleme auf einmal. Habe leider aber keine Erklärung für das Speicherzugriffsphänomen.
Auf jeden Fall trotzdem mal Danke.

PS Was soll daran falsch sein, fedora mit apt auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme damit. Da ich nicht ganz so fit in Sachen Linux bin, möchte ich halt ein System was unkompliziert und einfach zu bedienen ist.


----------



## mathiu (22. Dezember 2004)

> Das ist ja quasi doppelt gemoppelt, zu erklärung:
> 
> RPM = RedHat Package management
> apt = a package tool



Stimmt nicht ganz. In dieser Konstellation wird trotzdem mit RPM gearbeitet, apt ist nur aufgesetzt. Apt lädt rpm-pakete herunter und installiert diese ganz normal.


----------

